# Simple vegan recipes



## Decker87 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all...what are some nice things i could cook fast for a vegan friend?

A vegan is someone who does not eat anything made with animal products at all...like even milk.

I'm not sure if she is vegan or vegetarian, so I'm planning for the worst.

I'm looking for basic things.  Like you know, we might make chicken strips under normal conditions...so im looking for something fast and easy and tasty.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 18, 2004)

Well... if ya want simple, I would go for pasta. No animals in THAT!


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 18, 2004)

You're a better friend than me,  it would stump me alltogether...unless of course you stick to Bloody Marys!


----------



## Decker87 (Apr 18, 2004)

See, the thing is...how do you make pasta?  Is there any recipes without dairy of any kind?

And yes - I would rather get her drunk, but we are both under 21.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh rats.... thats right. Well I dont make my own, so Im not quite sure how to make it.  :?  Awwww.... just give them a hamburger! LOL! 

Ok what about sushi? Instead of fish... just put in avacados or some other vegi. Its really easy to make. 

Honestly I would probably make a nice salad. Baked potatos. And sushi. But thats me.  :roll:


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 19, 2004)

In my old treasure book: Sunset Pasta Cookbook which is now out of print...there is a recipe for Eggless pasta:

1 C all-purpose Flour
1/4 t salt
1/2 C warm water

Additional flour for kneading, rolling & cutting

I've never made it - but I suspect it would be a very very stiff dough anddifficult to work.  I suppose you could sauce  it with sauteed veggies.

Good luck!


----------



## Decker87 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah...I might test out that pasta.  I wonder if I could put some strange twist on a salad.  She has salads a lot...maybe If I made her a nice orange julius (or does that use milk, i cant even remember) and something tasty made with fruit and veggies...Not a salad.  Maybe I could figure out soem way to cook grapefruit into somehting tasty.  I'm kinda yearning for something new!


----------



## taintedflood (May 5, 2004)

I realize I'm a bit late weighing in on this, but perhaps for future reference...

There are several kinds of vegan pasta. I'm not sure where you live, but all of the Kroger stores around here have a "natural foods" section where you can buy vegan pastas - whole wheat and the like. If you have a Trader Joes or Wild Oats Market near you, so much the better. Unless you like to make your own pasta (I have a one-year old and hence no time to do that), that might be the way to go.

Another ideas:

Portobello Burgers - you take a large portobello cap, cut off the stem, sprinkle it with a bit of soy sauce, and grill it just like a hamburger. I dress mine with pickles, onions, lettuce, broccoli sprouts - whatever I happen to have around. The tough part can be finding buns that don't contain whey - whole wheat or multi-grain are a good bet, but you still have to read the ingredients.

Just a $0.02 from a fairly seasoned vegan. If you need any more help, just let me know.


----------



## CookSource (May 5, 2004)

I know I too am late coming in on this but there is a site have some adds on and it vegweb.com and they have a lot of vegan / vegitarian recipies. Just thought Id add that ..


----------



## lindatooo (May 5, 2004)

Heavy vote here for the Portebello burgers or just grilled portebello mushrooms...YUM big time!


----------

